

Plan to split California into 6 states to appear on 2016 ballot - aren55555
http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/15/5901319/plan-to-split-california-into-six-states-could-appear-on-2016-ballot

======
oneweirdtrick
>Silicon Valley would become its own state according to the plan

This is the first step towards realizing Balaji Srinivasan's insane vision:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/29/us/silicon-valley-
roused-b...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/29/us/silicon-valley-roused-by-
secession-call.html)

~~~
Painboss
Rapture 2.0

